# monitor



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I decided to reinstall my windows XP on my Dell dimensions 1100 laptop,

Nowmy monitor only displays a window about 9" square instead of the whole screen. How do I fix that, I went under resolution settings but it won't let me change anything.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

It did not install the correct video driver, if you go to http://www.support.dell.com/ you can download the driver by putting in the serial number of your comptuer, and it will list the drivers for you. Then download it, and double click to install.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll give it a try thanks.


----------

